# Automatic Saving of Antipaper Notes HD to External SDCard



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Since I take notes in class and there is always uncertainty of having to completely wipe your device at any given moment and lose everything, I felt it would be in my best interest to keep my notes stored on the external hard drive. I couldn't find the option to do so, so I made a script that will create a folder on the SD card called Antipaper/Notebooks and then move your notebooks there and delete the original folder (/data/data/com.pancerola.and.antipaper.notes/files/) and turn it into a symbolic link pointing to /Removable/MicroSD/Antipaper/Notebooks so that all future notebooks are stored there instead.

MANUALLY BACKUP YOUR NOTEBOOKS LOCATED AT /data/data/com.pancerola.and.antipaper.notes/files/ BEFORE YOU ATTEMPT THIS. MY SCRIPT HAS TO DELETE THE FOLDER TO MAKE A SYMBOLIC LINK

Troubleshooting: Sometimes the files folder doesn't want to be deleted, you may have to delete it manually in root explorer and then run the script again. If your notebooks are blank, that means they didn't copy properly, copy the backups to the Antipaper/Notebooks folder on the SDCard. I'm asking you to make a backup for a reason.

Installation Instructions:

Using Script Manager:

Open the file, run as root and click run. If all goes well you shouldn't see that the link failed to be created.

/dirty scripting

View attachment 5393


----------

